# IN PICTURES | Is vaping really helping you quit traditional tobacco cigarettes?



## Stroodlepuff (22/2/19)

https://www.forbesafrica.com/health...OOpXRzrQT9sfF021A_dTyddaSlSSsZosmJTvrok8qLrGI

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (22/2/19)

Thanks Sharri, both for sharing and your input in the article.

I have noticed Associate Professor van Zyl-Smit's anti-vaping comments for a while now. While not refuting the learned professor's opinions (as I'm just a layman), I do question his endorsements of medical NRT's (nicotine replacement therapies) such as Zyban and Chantix, both of which have serious side effects. He has acknowledged that he has received honoraria (payment for professional service) from Pfizer and GSK who are the manufacturers of these drugs.

So how unbiased is his research?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/2/19)

Vapeking is worth 1.1billion Rand? Holy batflaps...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (22/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Vapeking is worth 1.1billion Rand? Holy batflaps...



Cant be? They said the vaping industry in South Africa is worth 1.1 Billion.


----------



## CMMACKEM (22/2/19)

Asterix said:


> Thanks Sharri, both for sharing and your input in the article.
> 
> I have noticed Associate Professor van Zyl-Smit's anti-vaping comments for a while now. While not refuting the learned professor's opinions (as I'm just a layman), I do question his endorsements of medical NRT's (nicotine replacement therapies) such as Zyban and Chantix, both of which have serious side effects. He has acknowledged that he has received honoraria (payment for professional service) from Pfizer and GSK who are the manufacturers of these drugs.
> 
> So how unbiased is his research?



Zyban, nic patches, nic gum, hypnosis, acupuncture, cold turkey did not work for me...vaping did. While it is still bad for my body, I feel 90 - 95% healthier.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Cant be? They said the vaping industry in South Africa is worth 1.1 Billion.



ah I see,I misread...


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Zyban, nic patches, nic gum, hypnosis, acupuncture, cold turkey did not work for me...vaping did. While it is still bad for my body, I feel 90 - 95% healthier.



I have tried them all also with no lasting success. I tried for the first time in 1981 to give up smoking, and tried multiple times after that with multiple methods. I only succeeded in 2017 thanks to vaping (and thanks again @Rob Fisher for planting the seed). I don't think any of us believe that vaping is 100% healthy, but I would rather risk the 5% and not repeat the health scare I had a few years ago - this time I might not be so lucky. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/19)

''He has acknowledged that he has received honoraria (payment for professional service) from Pfizer and GSK who are the manufacturers of these drugs.''
I rest my case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/2/19)

"When one looks at vaping as an option to quit smoking, the data is unfortunately very poor. It has helped some people. And certainly, if you look on the internet…there will be some people who tell you, ‘I smoked for 20 years and I quit. It’s the best thing ever’. 

“One person, unfortunately, from a scientific point of view, does not make a study."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/2/19)

No mention of the studies done by The Royal College of Physicians...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (22/2/19)

Asterix said:


> Thanks Sharri, both for sharing and your input in the article.
> 
> I have noticed Associate Professor van Zyl-Smit's anti-vaping comments for a while now. While not refuting the learned professor's opinions (as I'm just a layman), I do question his endorsements of medical NRT's (nicotine replacement therapies) such as Zyban and Chantix, both of which have serious side effects. He has acknowledged that he has received honoraria (payment for professional service) from Pfizer and GSK who are the manufacturers of these drugs.
> 
> So how unbiased is his research?



I will question any professional's credentials who think "popcorn lung" is still a thing.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Zyban, nic patches, nic gum, hypnosis, acupuncture, cold turkey did not work for me...vaping did. While it is still bad for my body, I feel 90 - 95% healthier.


Sounds familiar, wonder why:
Cold turkey - my kids ( 6 and 8 at the time ) asked the neighbor who smoked for a packet of Winston red and a lighter, Conan is a weakling compared to me!
Zyban - Emergency Room for drip due to severe allergic reaction, some side affects my Lilly white nought.
Nic patches and gum - two patches, one left and one right arm, 6 Nicorettes and 2 packets of smokes, nearly killed myself.
Hypnosis - you’re not ready, so this won’t work for you.
Acupuncture - lasted the best part of a night. Threw away the packet and the lighter as I left, cost a f#@¥£§ing fortune to replace at the garage at 1am.
Champix - should be called heart attack in pill form.
Vaping - on packet 3 for the day when I got to the shop to get my Pico, threw away the remaining 12 next night at home, haven’t looked back.

I agree, will take my chances, surely 5% risk compared to 100% is better odds in my opinion. And I can smell and breathe and actually climb a flight of stairs without taking a rest, only problem is now I have to search for matches and a lighter when I want to braai.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos (22/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Sounds familiar, wonder why:
> Cold turkey - my kids ( 6 and 8 at the time ) asked the neighbor who smoked for a packet of Winston red and a lighter, Conan is a weakling compared to me!
> Zyban - Emergency Room for drip due to severe allergic reaction, some side affects my Lilly white nought.
> Nic patches and gum - two patches, one left and one right arm, 6 Nicorettes and 2 packets of smokes, nearly killed myself.
> ...


Use a blow torch.
Always have one handy as I also cannot find a single damn lighter or one of the hundreds of zippos I own. Incidently I found a Zippo a few weeks back when cleaning my garage bit have since misplaced it again

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/19)

Christos said:


> Use a blow torch.
> Always have one handy as I also cannot find a single damn lighter or one of the hundreds of zippos I own. Incidently I found a Zippo a few weeks back when cleaning my garage bit have since misplaced it again


I have 6 Zippo’s and can’t find one. Will look for a blow torch, sounds like a good idea. Thanks


----------



## Christos (23/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I have 6 Zippo’s and can’t find one. Will look for a blow torch, sounds like a good idea. Thanks


Dremel has a butane powered soldering iron and hot knife.
Of you take the soldering tip off its a blow torch and a can of lighter gas refills it easily!
Had one for 8 years and still going strong.
Best part is that it's quite large like a big fat permanent marker so not easily misplaced and it works very well.

You can even solder copper pipes with it if you have to

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

